# NBA Finals - Game 6: Detroit @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* June 21st, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


















Game 1: Spurs 84, Pistons 69

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 26 points, 9 rebounds
Chauncey Billups - 25 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals


Game 2: Spurs 97, Pistons 76

Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 27 points, 7 assists, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 18 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks
Antonio Mcdyess - 15 points, 7 rebounds


Game 3: Pistons 96, Spurs 79

Leaders:
Chauncey Billups - 20 points, 7 assists, 6 rebounds
Ben Wallace - 15 points, 11 rebounds, 5 blocks, 3 steals
Tony Parker - 21 points, 4 assists


Game 4: Pistons 102, Spurs 71

Leaders:
Chauncey Billups - 17 points, 7 assists, 5 rebounds
Ben Wallace - 11 points, 13 rebounds, 3 blocks, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 16 points, 16 rebounds


Game 5: Spurs 96, Pistons 95

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 26 points, 19 rebounds, 2 blocks
Chauncey Billups - 34 points, 7 assists, 5 rebounds
Robert Horry - 21 points, 7 rebounds





The boys are back in town. This could be it guys, this could be the last game of the season, or this could lead to a dramatic Game 7 where everything is on the line for both teams. Anywho, it's amazing that we were outscored by Detroit in the games in their arena by 47 points, but all the momentum is in our favor now. It was the Spurs players and coaches who had their heads down after the press conference in Games 3 and 4, but it was vice versa after Game 5. I hope that killer instinct comes out in us again like it did in all of the previous series in these playoffs. I want to see every damn player on the Spurs play their guts out like we are down 3-2, because if you let Detroit win this game and bring on a Game 7, anything can happen. People were ready to call SA chokers after they were supposedley going to lose Game 5, but just imagine what would happen if they blow Games 6 and 7. Anywho, Detroit will give it everything they have. Their season is literally on the line with no room for error, so they will put everything on the floor. The Spurs have to match the aggressiveness and intensity that Detroit will play with.




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Keep Detroit off the offensive boards. Huge, huge theme. The last thing the Spurs need to do is give Detroit multiple chances to score on the same possession. 


- Ball movement. Another crucial theme for the Spurs. Instead of going one-on-one and waiting for Duncan/Parker/Manu to do something, the ball needs to be moved around and we need to pick apart Detroit's defense. A stalled offense means big trouble for the Spurs.


- The bench. Horry had 21 points last game, which is great, but we got 4 points in 26 minutes from the other two bench players that played (D Brown and Barry). I'd like to see a couple of 3's from Barry, and some easy baskets from Devin. 





I think we'll win, but I wouldn't be surprised if this ends up going 7 games. The Spurs haven't been in a Game 7 for an eternity, so hopefully that streak continues. This will be the game where our Big Three will all have good games.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I really hope that the Spurs get off to a good start. I think they will get the benefit of the whistle at home, and it could help Duncan, Manu, and maybe even Parker a lot. 

This time when Duncan and Manu go aggressive to the hoop and get striped or hacked first (before the defender knocks the ball loose), they will call a foul. In Detroit it seemed that they let the physicality go a bit more. At home the Spurs should be better about taking care of the ball as long as they get solid ball movement and quality shots off.

I really hope Duncan sets the tone. Same with Manu. If those two play well I can see an easy win. If Parker plays well, then the Spurs will likely take the title.

I am not sure how Detroit will respond, but I hope that the Spurs start the game off big. Getting the crowd into it and keeping them in it will work WONDERS for the Spurs confidence and offensive flow.

*Three Major Keys*

*Be active on the boards* -- this will keep the Pistons from getting all those offensive putbacks and second chance points that practically defined their offense at Auburn Hills (aside from Billups and fast break points).

*Limit Turnovers* -- this will cut back on Detroit's easy scores. Overall Detroit's offense is average in this league. If a team takes care of the ball against them, then Detroit will likely not be fluid on offense. Aside from Billups, no one has been consistent for the Pistons on offense. And much of Billups success stems from his size advantage on Parker moreso than anything else. 

*Attack* get to the line and CONVERT. If Manu can do this then he should put forth his first very good game since Game 1 and 2. Duncan will probably get his trips to the line and if he converts things will be looking very good. Attacking and getting to the line will not only give the Spurs a chance to score efficiently, but it will keep Detroit from pushing the tempo off potential turnovers or badly missed shots by the Spurs.

So I guess those are my three keys. If the Spurs can capitilize on those areas they should have a great chance to win. Of course making shots and shooting a high % from 3 always helps. But I think that will take care of itself if the Spurs take care of those 3 factors and stay aggressive and fluid in their offensive attack.

Hopefully the Spurs can do it tommrow night. They have their home crowd behind them. This is the time. Anything other than a win in this series would be a choke job. It has been a great season so far and they need to finish it now.

Go Spurs Go!

Take home the title!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i switched hours with someone, just so i can watch this game! they better win! as much as i loved game 5, i really hope the spurs can just cruise. they shouldn't even let them have equal chances on winning the title, just finish it off!

spurs 104
pistons 95


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This will be one of the most competitive games in the series. I think the Spurs have it though. Their at home and just came off of a big win. Go Spurs


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow mia is dedicated lol in the finals were 3-0 when i post durring the gm so i will post tonight :biggrin: we have to win tonight. this good be it, im having flash backs of when Duncan and Robinson were holding up the nba hardwear. i cant wait til ltonight and i want a championship in SA. i live in houston but i will hopefully be honkin my horn tonight. this is hopefully the last gm of the nba season so this is hopefully the last....

RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt ThE PiStOnS

hunger- like pop said it comes down to mental now, we have done hundreds of drills over and over again all yr and now its time to show our heart

boards- have to limit second chance pts and get second chance points out self. to win the gm we must get every board we can

Offensive movement- no tos, no bad passes no bad possesions. we have to pass the ball to the open man, feed it to duncan and let parker set up the team and manu penitrate.

this isnt going to be easy tonight, its not like we won it and now were just ready to celebrate but its time to give every single thing we have left from this whole season and win. one more win and were are nba champs.

Spurs 95
Pistons 89

NBA Championship take! GO Spurs GO


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Spurs are going to lose this one... But i will still be cheering for the Spurs

Pistons 88
Spurs 80


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What do you guys expect out of Manu tonight? 



Game 1: 26 points
Game 2: 27 points
Game 3: 7 points
Game 4: 12 points
Game 5: 15 points
Game 6: ???


I think he'll go for about 18-20 points tonight, Duncan will go for about 22-24 points, and Parker will have a very good game with 17-19 points.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What do you guys expect out of Manu tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think manu 18-20pts duncan 26-29pts parker 21pts


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

I think spurs will beat pistons for at least 10 points, 'couse detroit is still in shock and under great pressure... But Parker will have to play much better his role (PG) that Manu could concentrate on his job.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What do you guys expect out of Manu tonight?


Somewhere around 20 points and 3 asists. I think the Spurs pull it off.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

3hr 28min till gm time


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I think the spurs will win but last game I thought the spurs would lose, so thats why I am saying it again...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1hr59in till gm time, guys we have to win this tonight


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1hr 27min left till gm time


----------



## NYYankees133B (Jun 21, 2005)

1 hour and 10 minutes.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey guys....it is another appearance from the ghost of Guth...just wanted to let you know that I have found a way to watch the game tonight and I am FREAKING EXCITED!!!!!!



I think we should do it tonight...It seems like every big series that we win, we win in 6 games...also, Detroit is still in a little shock over the emergence of Robert Horry as probably the 3rd or 4th best player in the HISTORY OF BASKETBALL...ok, I am only kidding, but they are probably still reeling...


I don't need to add any other keys to the game, because most of them have been said...but I would just like to remind everyone that before the playoffs started, I listed turnovers as the X-factor for the playoffs...


That hasn't changed




GO SPURS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Guth said:


> Hey guys....it is another appearance from the ghost of Guth...just wanted to let you know that I have found a way to watch the game tonight and I am FREAKING EXCITED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow great to see you and yep the spurs are going all the way tonight, hey what type of camp are you helping out jc


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow im so excited its almost gm time wow to think this could be it


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> wow great to see you and yep the spurs are going all the way tonight, hey what camp are you helping out jc




It is called Sky Ranch...it is about 20 minutes away from Tyler...it is a Christian Summer Camp for kids ages 6-16...so...there you go...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Guth said:


> It is called Sky Ranch...it is about 20 minutes away from Tyler...it is a Christian Summer Camp for kids ages 6-16...so...there you go...


ya next yr im planning to help out at a camp so i was just curious


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The 2005 NBA Champions... The San Antonio Spurs!

*Go SPURS Go!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

get it done tonight and put an end to the Pistons!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

it about gm time


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> get it done tonight and put an end to the Pistons!


r you watching tonight


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> The 2005 NBA Champions... The San Antonio Spurs!
> 
> *Go SPURS Go!!!*


i sure hope so, thanks


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs9
pistons8
we gotta do better then this, little smarter on both ends, on offense parker is getting it done and they need to give it a little more to duncan but to early to tell anything else


----------



## MadBurgerMaker (Jun 15, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> we gotta do better then this, little smarter on both ends, on offense parker is getting it done and they need to give it a little more to duncan but to early to tell anything else


Absolutely....I bet a *stunning* 66 points on the Spurs today...

18-14 Pistons for the moment.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pistons18
spurs14
now i have stuff to complain about, were not doing the little things on offense and on deffense. since we usally we more consictant on d ill complain that were not playing with enough intensity. gotta play better work for it


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

23spurs
23pistons
were not playing like we can with intensity, wake up guys its our time, this is it, we have to win this, cant let go even a little bit. need to play harder with more heart, continue to make or jumpers. on the deffensive side is where im concernd, it could be alot better. parker and duncan and bowen are doing it but the others need to step up there gm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

edit


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pistons30
spurs25
where is our intensity? where is our lets win this whole thing now attitude, lets respond to our victory dont let them get ahead


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pistons38
spurs36
we need to drive periode, give duncan the ball a little bit more still


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs42
pistons40
were still not playing with the same intensity and were not blocking out. i hope pop gets the point across to them


----------



## MadBurgerMaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Hm..halftime and a one point lead. The Spurs could definately play better, but Ill take the lead going into the half knowing Pop'll probably be pretty pissed at the way theyve performed.

On a side note....Ive had to mute the frickin game...Hubie's really getting on my nerves today...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

47spurs
46pistons
we have to do better on the boards, have to have to have to. need to win this its so important. lets get our mental state of mind right at half time and give it all we got. boards, 3s and a couple of bad tos have me concernd we cant make it again.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MadBurgerMaker said:


> Hm..halftime and a one point lead. The Spurs could definately play better, but Ill take the lead going into the half knowing Pop'll probably be pretty pissed at the way theyve performed.
> 
> On a side note....Ive had to mute the frickin game...Hubie's really getting on my nerves today...


why i like these two


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs55
pistons55

:curse: stop and play deffense, play freakin deffense and play it great, we look like idiots out there. on offense we doing good but not great and that wont get it done. lets play our balls out


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

****ing Billups.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pistons 64
spurs 62

play with some freakin deffense play with d. omg :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pistons 71
spurs 67
this is it, if we lose this gm its gonna be a gm 7, we cant afford to lose this gm, gotta win this qt thats all we have to do. we have to win this qt no matter what. duncan has to be a force in this gm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pistons 76 
spurs 73
8:48 left in regulation... need i say more


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Great, Great, Great and yes im being freakin sarcastic, were down by 5pts get the freakin ball into duncan im so mad :curse: make great descions not horrible ones


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God this game is giving me a heart attack.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man im so conscernd on how this will play out, we have to win this and were not getting to the whole enuff.... errrrrrrr this is it on the line


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Stop here is critical.... For the love of god can someone guard Billups?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Two point game... ALmost 2 minutes left.. Scoring here is important. Were not out of it yet, but we dont want to go into the minute mark down by 2-3 posessions.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we lost, not the series but the gm owell the next 2 days are going to be long, ill post tomrow


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn, Manu with the choke of the century... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Manu killed us with three utterly horrific plays in a row.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Welp, looks like its over now. Lots of factors killed the Spurs in the end, but it was a very real winnable game until Manu blew it with three horrific plays in a row. I'm disipointed in his play throughout this series, since going on the road, and with his decisions throughout this fourth. Could have won it....


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

**** Life ****ing Sucks All Those Refs Suck Im Pissed Take Put This Post If U Must Koko But Im Pissed Yall Should Be Too


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> **** Life ****ing Sucks All Those Refs Suck Im Pissed Take Put This Post If U Must Koko But Im Pissed Yall Should Be Too


That game wasn't the refs fault.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Detroit wanted it more, and those last minutes showed. They were hustling on both ends of the floor, and they made the plays they had to. I love Ginobili, but that dude bombed at the end of the game. He's persistent, but damn, if you're not going to finish don't take it inside. 



Detroit wanted it more. We didn't have that killer instinct, and now were are at a Game 7 where anything can happen. We had control of the series, but now it's looking dim.


----------



## NYYankees133B (Jun 21, 2005)

The Spurs should be ashamed of themselves ill tell you right now I hope im wrong but if game 7 is anything like this game then San Antonio has another thing coming if they think the Spurs will win. The way they played tonight they dont deserve to win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Game seven, playing one of the best game seven teams in the NBA.... They love there backs agisnt the wall.. Simply if Duncan doesn't step it up in game seven, Detroit is going to go home with back-to-back championships.

I'd like to see Manu get more undercontrolled, and have Berry start over him. I'd like to see Tim more active in the post, and not afraid to go to the free throw line. I'd like to see Parker not shot a three point attempt ever again if he is going to airball it every time.

That stuff undercontrolled, would make all the difference. Easy said than done of course.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We limited their offensive rebounds and limited our TO's, but Detroit shot the ball fantastic from beyond the arch and from the field overall.


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

I wish you guys luck Thursday but how bout some respect guys? This Detroit team is as tought as I have ever seen man. It's gonna be a tough *** game man!!! I can't wait.....Buh Buh Buh Billups!!!


----------



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

thats all us piston fans really want for our team....a little respect. 
even if we lose game 7, we will at least(I hope) dispelled all notions that the pistons were a fluke champion.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And just like that sunday is gone... :sigh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

blueeclipse said:


> I wish you guys luck Thursday but how bout some respect guys? This Detroit team is as tought as I have ever seen man. It's gonna be a tough *** game man!!! I can't wait.....Buh Buh Buh Billups!!!




You've gotten respect. What else do you want us to do, crown you the champions of this year?


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

I dont get it when pistons fans say they want respect....they're the defending champs and ABC loves them, and coming into this series they were top pick(granted by a little margin)

as for the game, im really pissed off just like every other fan but i think I'm alittle more because i will be out of town for game 7.......Looks like im gonna have to have my own Spurs party up in college station by myself


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

This goes deeper than jsut basketball..........more than any other place these players represent what Dertoit stands for......blue collar never say die attitude......Detroit as a city is dogged out and the economy gets worse every year....it's my hometown man.....I love my family and take alot of pride in the city and to see these guys put us out there like this is emotional. Detroit as a whole wants respect.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

None of the players are from Detroit though. What does the economy getting worse have to do with the NBA finals?


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

Dude if you can't feel what I'm sayin I feel sorry for you........the players got here from different places but realize that this city is alot like them........counted out, left for dead.......but the people in Detroit got pride man........they walk with their heads up and they want some respect.......and being able to say we are champs.........especially with the kind of players we have reppin for us........it's incredible..........it's lifted the spirits of the city like crazy...........Pistons fans appreciate the hell out of this..........we're not spoiled...........we jsut want people to know.....hey we don't have the most money........or the prettiest city.........or all the sunshine.........but we got heart......


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So the Pistons winning the title gives the entire city of Detroit respect? So who doesn't give the Pistons respect? Tourists?


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

Why did I waste my time...........come on through the D and we'll show you what's up


----------



## MadBurgerMaker (Jun 15, 2005)

blueeclipse said:


> Why did I waste my time...........come on through the D and we'll show you what's up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

blueeclipse said:


> Why did I waste my time...........come on through the D and we'll show you what's up


I've been to Detroit before, but showing me what's up? You just put your own city down not me. Who doesn't give Detroit respect? You're conjuring things that aren't there. Who *here* didn't give the Pistons respect? 

By picking against the Pistons, they didn't give them respect? You're not making much sense.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

blueeclipse said:


> This goes deeper than jsut basketball..........more than any other place these players represent what Dertoit stands for......blue collar never say die attitude......Detroit as a city is dogged out and the economy gets worse every year....it's my hometown man.....I love my family and take alot of pride in the city and to see these guys put us out there like this is emotional. Detroit as a whole wants respect.




We got a Rodney Dangerfield here. Look, you're basketball team is great, and we all acknowledge it, but I'm not going out of my way to talk about how great a city Detroit is and how great the people are there, because I don't know anything about the city. 




I'm sorry if it seems hostile, but it's not like anybody is disrespecting you or your city. We don't have to go out of our way to talk about how fabulous of a city Detroit is or whatever, so if you don't like that I'm sorry.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

blueeclipse said:


> Why did I waste my time...........come on through the D and we'll show you what's up





No thanks.


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

Man I don't want you to talk about how great Detorit is cause you ain't from Detroit...........therefore you don't understand the connection Detroiters have with this team..........that's all I was tryin to say.......is WE enjoy these guys casue they want what we want.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

blueeclipse said:


> Man I don't want you to talk about how great Detorit is cause you ain't from Detroit...........therefore you don't understand the connection Detroiters have with this team..........that's all I was tryin to say.......is WE enjoy these guys casue they want what we want.






Good to know. That's how the Spurs fans feel about our team. 





Good luck on Thursday.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

blueeclipse said:


> Dude if you can't feel what I'm sayin I feel sorry for you........the players got here from different places but realize that this city is alot like them........counted out, left for dead.......but the people in Detroit got pride man........they walk with their heads up and they want some respect.......and being able to say we are champs.........especially with the kind of players we have reppin for us........it's incredible..........it's lifted the spirits of the city like crazy...........Pistons fans appreciate the hell out of this..........we're not spoiled...........we jsut want people to know.....hey we don't have the most money........or the prettiest city.........or all the sunshine.........but we got heart......


hey, these spurs fans dont wanna listen to what ur saying because ur a pistons fan and their frustrated that their team should be knocked out already and will get knocked out on thursday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sac23kings said:


> hey, these spurs fans dont wanna listen to what ur saying because ur a pistons fan and their frustrated that their team should be knocked out already and will get knocked out on thursday.


Ummm... okay...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> hey, these spurs fans dont wanna listen to what ur saying because ur a pistons fan and their frustrated that their team should be knocked out already and will get knocked out on thursday.





Your team is knocked out already, so I'm not concerned with you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> hey, these spurs fans dont wanna listen to what ur saying because ur a pistons fan and their frustrated that their team should be knocked out already and will get knocked out on thursday.


Or maybe he's not making any scense, like you. Our team should be knocked out already? By who? Denver? The spurs gave them false hope with the first game. They never stood a chance. Seattle? They weren't necessarily a pushover, and did much better than everyone expected them to do, but they didn't really stand a chance either. Phoenix? The Spurs played them at thier own game, and didn't just beat them, they destroyed them. The spurs had thier way with every team they played so far. And that's exactly why I do give respect to Detroit. They are the one team who've actually shown some competition.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Champs don't give up.

Pistons finally won in San Antonio. Who'd have thought. Game 7 could be anyone's but the pressure is more on Spurs than Pistons.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Pistons look good for the Championship now


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Detroit, won and the Spurs lost.... one gm. this series is yet to be determine, its now who ever wins next wins it all at our home.

i feel the pistons won out of crazy deep 3s and our tos and our d.
they played out of desperation, we did not. they played like there was no tomrow and you could see that by there shot selection.

tomrows gm, if they can repeat those deep 3s and keep the same energy then they have a huge advantage, if we play with desperation and play great d make good descions on offense plus its at our home then we have a huge advantage. our 3s didnt fall theres fell alot. 
sure we can play better and we better play better but dont think the pistons can do everything they did last night. bowen better step up his d to


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree. The threes were probably what killed us the most.

Spurs- 8-28
Pistons- 8-17

Sure, we both made the same amount of threes, but look closer. Look at the precentages: 

Spurs- .286
Pistons- .471 

They were almost twice as good as us on the threes. And if you look even closer you'll see that we wasted 20 shots on threes that didn't go in.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I agree. The threes were probably what killed us the most.
> 
> Spurs- 8-28
> Pistons- 8-17
> ...


unsuspend the manu ginobili club


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> unsuspend the manu ginobili club


First of all, anything about the Manu club should be talked about in the Manu club thread, not in a game thread.

Second of all, no.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> First of all, anything about the Manu club should be talked about in the Manu club thread, not in a game thread.
> 
> Second of all, no.


i did put it there you didnt see it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i did put it there you didnt see it?


and you put it here... didn't you see it?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Or maybe he's not making any scense, like you. Our team should be knocked out already? By who? Denver? The spurs gave them false hope with the first game. They never stood a chance. Seattle? They weren't necessarily a pushover, and did much better than everyone expected them to do, but they didn't really stand a chance either. Phoenix? The Spurs played them at thier own game, and didn't just beat them, they destroyed them. The spurs had thier way with every team they played so far. And that's exactly why I do give respect to Detroit. They are the one team who've actually shown some competition.


spurs got lucky in game 5. so it should be over already. and there should be a parade on thursday, but the "pistons", not the spurs, should be in it.


----------



## MadBurgerMaker (Jun 15, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> spurs got lucky in game 5. so it should be over already. and there should be a parade on thursday, but the "pistons", not the spurs, should be in it.


It "should be over already" and it "should" be the Pistons having a parade tomorrow, eh? 

Rasheed Wallace "should" have covered Horry a little better. Oops.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> spurs got lucky in game 5. so it should be over already. and there should be a parade on thursday, but the "pistons", not the spurs, should be in it.


You're still not making scense. How should the spurs have lost game 5? You gada back statements like this up with stuff, not just say it for the hell of it.


----------

